# Choosing A House Ale Strain



## Kai (19/9/07)

To keep things simple I'm thinking of sticking to a single ale yeast for any beer that won't require a specific strain. It'll be covering the gamut from english to american ales, dark beers and pseudolagers. Required traits include good attenuation, hardy fermentation qualities, ease of fermentation management (ie good flocculation), reasonably easy to reculture and a good temperature range. Did I miss anything?

At the moment I am contemplating 1335 British Ale II. Also considering 1272 American Ale II. Will not consider US-05 as I do not like its sedimentation properties nor its propensity for diacetyl production.

What I'm after is both suggestions for any other good multi-purpose strains and comments from experienced users of 1335 and 1272 as I've not really used either myself. Right now I am especially interested in 1335.

Thoughts?


----------



## AndrewQLD (19/9/07)

Kai, I don't think you can go past Nottingham for a good all purpose Dry yeast, I use this yeast pretty much exclusively for all my ales now and it meets all your criteria. I'm not sure if you are looking at liquid yeasts only but if you are the WLP007 Dry English Ale yeast is a great all purpose yeast as well, it's very clean, flocculates like nothing else and attenuates very well too, this is my favourite liquid ale yeast.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Guest Lurker (19/9/07)

I havent used 1272 for a long time, but I recall it as being maybe a bit estery for your dark beer class.


----------



## domonsura (19/9/07)

I was going to suggest Nottingham as well.....


----------



## Kai (19/9/07)

AndrewQLD said:


> Kai, I don't think you can go past Nottingham for a good all purpose Dry yeast, I use this yeast pretty much exclusively for all my ales now and it meets all your criteria. I'm not sure if you are looking at liquid yeasts only but if you are the WLP007 Dry English Ale yeast is a great all purpose yeast as well, it's very clean, flocculates like nothing else and attenuates very well too, this is my favourite liquid ale yeast.
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew




Nottingham did not occur to me as I've never even seen it before, I may try it at some point. You're right that 007 is an excellent yeast, I have used that once in an IPA. I was mulling over it as an option but would probably have to order it in -- something that my impatient self does not like doing.


----------



## 0M39A (19/9/07)

hell, why not good old s-04?

ferments well, floc's great and is easily available cheap.

i really need to try nottingham again, the one and only time i have tried it, was the one and only time i got an infection


----------



## Ross (19/9/07)

In the dried range I can't go past US-05. Treated right it's a sensational all round yeast IMO.
2nd choice would be Nottingham, it's just not very suitable for light flavoured beers as it leaves a slighty dusty profile.


cheers Ross


----------



## Kai (19/9/07)

Contemplated S-04 as it does settle wonderfully but I think it finishes a little too soft for what I'm after. Have read comments about Nottingham being dusty before, if I road test it then it will probably be in a nice light blonde ale so I can see for myself how it comes out.


----------



## Weizguy (19/9/07)

as much as I'd like to suggest a wheat beer strain, it's definitely not all-purpose.

I'd be happy to suggest W1007 (German Ale) as a superb all-rounder. Neutral to the point of being lager-like at temps down to 13C, and clean at higher temps too.
I have made some nice dark beers and fruit beers (as espoused by Todd Mazur in the defunct Ausbeer magazine) with this yeast. :beerbang: 

Advantages: Can be used for Kolsch-style and Altbiers as well as any ale style and psuedo-lagers. Prob even OK for Yank wheat beer and weizens.

Disadvantages: Cannot replicate Belgian styles, Low flocc. High attentuation may not suit some Brit styles.

From Wyeast:
True top cropping yeast, low ester formation, broad temperature range affects styles. Cold fermentation will produce lager characteristics including sulfur production. Fermentation at higher temperatures may produce some mild fruitiness. Generally, yeast remains significantly in suspension. Beers mature rapidly, even when cold fermentation is used. Low or no detectable diacetyl.

Origin:
Flocculation: low
Attenuation:
Temperature Range: 55-68 F (13-20 C)
Alcohol Tolerance: approximately 11% ABV

Styles:
American Wheat or Rye Beer
Berliner Weisse (Yum!)
Bire de Garde
Dsseldorf Altbier
Klsch
Northern German Altbier

Beerz
Seth


----------



## johnno (19/9/07)

The 1335 British Ale II is an awesome yeast. Goes well in English and American styles. What I also really like about it is that it clears really well.

But the one I have been hooked on for the last 18 months and use mostly these days is the 1332 Northwest Ale. 

Can't say I have used it in an English Bitter so far as my house ales are APA's, but from what I have seen it should do well.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Kai (19/9/07)

I have used that a few times in past and made some very nice beers. I think it would work very well in an english ale too. However, it's a little lower on attenuation than I am after.

1007 is definitely too poor a flocculator for my liking.


----------



## jayse (19/9/07)

Guest Lurker said:


> I havent used 1272 for a long time, but I recall it as being maybe a bit estery for your dark beer class.



I'am thinking the same thing, never made a porter or what not with it pretty much because expecting it to be a bit too fruity. Would be interested to hear if anyone has made a darker maltier beer with it and more earthy hops.



johnno said:


> But the one I have been hooked on for the last 18 months and use mostly these days is the 1332 Northwest Ale.



If I were looking at a yeast for similiar purposes as Kai there I'd certainly have this one up on the list, I have used it in bitters before and they were great. Haven't done any darker beers with it though. Looks like Kai's specifically after something with higher attenuation though.



One yeast that springs straight to mind for american ales, english ales, porters and stouts etc is wyeast 1028 london ale. Possibly won't stretch to your psuedo lagers or whatever but I have no real idea there.
Just to add another yeast to your possible list for most of the ales how about wyeast 1275 thames valley.
There really is quite a lot.
Like les said the 1007 has a very broad range of applications but personally I'd be looking at something more inline with a english ale type strain for the most part for the magic then get something else for the kolsch, alt, psuedo lager, psuedo echos, funky towns and what not.


----------



## tangent (19/9/07)

what about your own blend Kai?
a tasty yeast and a clean high attenuator.


----------



## Steve (19/9/07)

AndrewQLD said:


> Kai, I don't think you can go past Nottingham for a good all purpose Dry yeast, I use this yeast pretty much exclusively for all my ales now and it meets all your criteria.




ditto :beerbang:


----------



## mfdes (19/9/07)

I think two of your requirements, high attenuation and good flocculation are kind of hard to combine in the one yeast.

MFS


----------



## PostModern (19/9/07)

Les the Weizguy said:


> I'd be happy to suggest W1007 (German Ale) as a superb all-rounder. Neutral to the point of being lager-like at temps down to 13C, and clean at higher temps too.
> 
> Advantages: Can be used for Kolsch-style and Altbiers as well as any ale style and psuedo-lagers. Prob even OK for Yank wheat beer and weizens.



Does the yeast add a flavour if left unfiltered?




mfdes said:


> I think two of your requirements, high attenuation and good flocculation are kind of hard to combine in the one yeast.
> 
> MFS



WLP007


----------



## Stuster (19/9/07)

PoMo, I have found 1007 drops out fine without filtering, but with a little time. The beers I've made with that seem clear after a few weeks in the bottle, despite what Wyeast says about it. I really like that yeast for a range of beers. I'd agree with Jayse that it wouldn't be the one for English ales as it's too neutral.

All of which is no help to you, Kai. Haven't used it, but how about London Ale III, 1318?


----------



## bindi (19/9/07)

Ross said:


> In the dried range I can't go past US-05. Treated right it's a sensational all round yeast IMO.
> 2nd choice would be Nottingham, it's just not very suitable for light flavoured beers as it leaves a slighty dusty profile.
> cheers Ross


 

I am with Ross for basic good dry yeasts.

Now for a Belgian.

I am liking the Dry Belgian yeast sold by Ross , it's going crazy in 3 fermenters at the moment.
3787 has been my yeast of choice for years.


----------



## Mr Bond (19/9/07)

Seriously, give the nottingham a trial.Attenuates well, floccs well.

The APA I put into sabsosa this year was made with nottingham and it got 40/50.
Nice in a stout also ,so it would suit a brown beer,(doesn't batz use it in his alts?)
1968 is my fave liquid strain,but its prolly a little fruity for a does all strain.


----------



## tangent (19/9/07)

care to catch up for sopme bevvies and chat about yeast soon MrBond?
I noticed your PM is out of action.


----------



## johnno (19/9/07)

AndrewQLD said:


> I'm not sure if you are looking at liquid yeasts only but if you are the WLP007 Dry English Ale yeast is a great all purpose yeast as well, it's very clean, flocculates like nothing else and attenuates very well too, this is my favourite liquid ale yeast.
> Cheers
> Andrew



Agree with Andrew. WLP007 Dry English Ale is also another very good yeast. I got a vial of this a couple of years ago and split it a few time. Made APA, Stout, Porter and bitters with it. I would use this yeast a bit more if it was readily available to me.



mfdes said:


> I think two of your requirements, high attenuation and good flocculation are kind of hard to combine in the one yeast.
> MFS



mfdes. This from the whitelabs site


> WLP007 Dry English Ale
> Clean, highly flocculent, and highly attenuative yeast. This yeast is similar to WLP002 in flavor profile, but is 10% more attenuative. This eliminates the residual sweetness, and makes the yeast well suited for high gravity ales. It is also reaches terminal gravity quickly. 80% attenuation will be reached even with 10% ABV beers.


http://www.whitelabs.com/beer/homebrew_str....html#ALE_YEAST

cheers
johnno


----------



## 0M39A (19/9/07)

bindi said:


> I am with Ross for basic good dry yeasts.
> 
> Now for a Belgian.
> 
> ...



t-58?

i have had a sachet of it for ages, but am yet to put it to use.

why is flocculating such a problem? if it bothers you that much, why not filter?


----------



## Jazman (19/9/07)

Kai i do like the nottigham i used in a stout recently and it was good and makes a great smokey as i had in sabs 2004


----------



## Batz (19/9/07)

Mr Bond said:


> Seriously, give the nottingham a trial.Attenuates well, floccs well.
> 
> The APA I put into sabsosa this year was made with nottingham and it got 40/50.
> Nice in a stout also ,so it would suit a brown beer,(doesn't batz use it in his alts?)
> 1968 is my fave liquid strain,but its prolly a little fruity for a does all strain.




Yes I do Mr Bond
And having tried several others I still perfer the Nottingham over any other liquids I have used.Talking Alts here of course.

Batz


----------



## mika (19/9/07)

Kai, that Altbier that you tasted here was with WY1335. I've used the last split I had and don't think I'll be going back to it in a hurry. I'm not sure whether it was me or the yeast, but seemed to take a while to clear. Knowing that you start drinking sampling from the fermentor I'm not sure it'd be your thing.

T58-meh. Another dried yeast, seemed really versatile, I fermented a bunch of styles with it and seemed fine. Flocc properties maybe not so fantastic, but certainly not horrible.

WY1272, this yeast flocced out the starter ! Truly impressive. Got a blonde in the fridge at the moment, first beer so not sure what it's attenuation will be like. Little bit worried about the mention of estery profile, I thought it was meant to be a clean yeast. Guess I'll find out.


----------



## DJR (19/9/07)

1278 Scottish/WLP028 Edinburgh is pretty good too, ferments down to 12C fairly easily, isn't as clean as US05/Chico or 1007 though. Damn quick yeast too - 4 days sometimes between brewing and bottling!


----------



## Tony (19/9/07)

1335 is a great yeast but....


1275 1275 1275 :super: 

It firments dry and crisp. Its clean under 19 deg, more fruity over 21 but no too much. good attenuation, very hardy. I fired it up after 4 months in the fridge and it was still fine.

just mash hotter fro a sweeter for a sweeter beer.

It settles out as well as US-05..... not as well as SO-4 but what does  

the other grear allround yeast i have found that is very similar is WLP005. very nice in an english bitter and would be great in aussire andenglish ales at 18 deg and lower mash temps.

cheers


----------



## ausdb (19/9/07)

Kai said:


> To keep things simple I'm thinking of sticking to a single ale yeast for any beer that won't require a specific strain. It'll be covering the gamut from english to american ales, dark beers and pseudolagers. Required traits include good attenuation, hardy fermentation qualities, ease of fermentation management (ie good flocculation), reasonably easy to reculture and a good temperature range. Did I miss anything?
> 
> At the moment I am contemplating 1335 British Ale II. Also considering 1272 American Ale II. Will not consider US-05 as I do not like its sedimentation properties nor its propensity for diacetyl production.
> 
> ...



1332 Northwest works well as an allround ale workhorse for pommie style beers and american pale ales and IPA's but don't think it would fit the bill for pseudo lagers.


----------



## Aaron (24/9/07)

If you use only one yeast this year make it Wyeast 1318 London 3. It's fruity but not too fruity. It has medium attenuation so is good for many styles. It clears pretty well and can cut through a typical ale in 3-4 days. I use this in almost all of my ales. It really is a great all rounder. Do yourself a favour.


----------



## braufrau (24/9/07)

Aaron said:


> If you use only one yeast this year make it Wyeast 1318 London 3. It's fruity but not too fruity. It has medium attenuation so is good for many styles. It clears pretty well and can cut through a typical ale in 3-4 days. I use this in almost all of my ales. It really is a great all rounder. Do yourself a favour.




So how does it compare to coopers, Aaron?


----------



## wee stu (24/9/07)

Mr Bond said:


> The APA I put into sabsosa this year was made with nottingham and it got 40/50.



Dave, if yoiu are having any difficulty reading one of the judges' scoresheets, give me a holler - I can probably translate it for you  !!

FWIW I would second nottingham as a dry yeast and cast a vote for wyeast 1728 as a versatile all rounder, even capable of doing Belgians (well, if the original was good enough for duvel.....). Mind you I could have a cultural bias towards 1728  .

What's a good Lithuanian yeast, pomo??


----------



## Kai (24/9/07)

I reckon at this stage I'm going to give 1335 and nottingham a run. 1728 I am likely to stock at some point for scottish and strong ales though 007 will be a contender in the high gravity stakes.


----------



## domonsura (24/9/07)

I'll send some nottingham over with your kettle for you to try Kai.


----------



## Kai (24/9/07)

Can't say no to that!


----------



## Aaron (24/9/07)

braufrau said:


> So how does it compare to coopers, Aaron?


Well it doesn't give the overwhelming banana flavours that Cooper's can.


----------



## bindi (12/4/08)

Old post revived.

I am now bored with Nottingham [for dark beers only] and have been using Wyeast 1335 in a few, what a great yeast  forgotten how good it was.


----------

